# PCGH ATI 5870 geht an den Start...



## Independent (23. September 2009)

Es ist soweit:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,695285/R...afikkarte/Test/

Wie immer berichten die Jungs ausführlich.

*Holt sich einen Kaffee und macht es sich gemütlich*


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

Sind die Karten schon irgendwo verfügbar?


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Jup sind sie ->  Klick mich!

Die HIS sieht wie immer geil aus..
_


----------



## Independent (23. September 2009)

Ich bin enttäuscht. Ich hätte mich über mehr Performance gefreut.

Klar, Stromverbrauch etc. ...das alles super gelöst, aber die Performance?


Ich erwarte mir von einer neuen Generation einfach viel mehr Leistung.

Sie schafft in vielen Fällen nicht mal eine 4870x2.

Und mit einem Mega-Perf-Sprung rechne ich bei der 5870x2 auch net. Rechnen wir einfach 10FPS drauf und wir sind dann bei der GTX295.



Habe ich mein Geld wohl doch gut investiert.


----------



## xdave78 (23. September 2009)

Du solltest aber eins bedenken: Während ATI mit der 5xxx nochmal "alte Technik" zur Basis nimmt wird ja der neue NVidia Chip zB ganz neu entwickelt sein. Das selbe gilt bei ATI für den 5xxx Nachfolger - auch der wird komplett neu sein. Wer ne GTX295 hat wird sich sicher nix neues im Moment kaufen...wirklich Neu werden erst die genannten Chips sein die da noch kommen - ich nehme eh an, dass auch diese dann erst wirklich DX11 auf Touren bringen. Wer aber jetzt ne pfeilschnelle Karte kaufen will oder muss, der ist doch mit der ATI hervorragend bedient - insbesondere auch durch die verbesserten Bildqualität durch SGSSAA und das verbesserte AF.


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup sind sie ->  Klick mich!
> 
> Die HIS sieht wie immer geil aus..
> _



Ein weiterer Grund weshalb ich meinen PC loswerden will. Sonst brauch ich zusätzlich zur 5000er noch einen Wakühler, und hab dann eine veraltete 4870, die keiner braucht^^


@Independet: Es wäre unlogisch wenn die Singel-GPU eine MultiGPU überholt, und was sollte die dann kosten? 700€?
Und das die 5870X2 genauso schnell sein wird wie die 295er halt ich für unrealistisch.
Die 5870 kommt teilweise schon an die 295er ran, da wird die X2 vorbeiziehen.


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

ganz richtig, genau wie rethi sagt: äpfel mit äpfeln vergleichen und nicht mit birnen!

Zitat:


> Die Disziplin "Bilder pro Sekunde" absolviert die HD 5870 mit einem ansehnlichen Vorsprung von durchschnittlich 15 Prozent vor der Geforce GTX 285. In besonders shaderlastigen Fällen wie Crysis Warhead und Stalker: Clear Sky baut die HD 5870 ihren Vorsprung auf bis zu 30 Prozent aus - setzen Sie auf das aus Fps-Sicht nach wie vor sehr performante 8x MSAA, vergrößert sich der Abstand noch weiter. Ihre direkte Vorgängerin überholt die DX11-Radeon stellenweise um über 70 Prozent.



Ich mein: Hey - 70% schneller als der direkte Vorgänger ist dir nicht genug?


----------



## Independent (23. September 2009)

Bin ich der einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass die zu lahm ist? Man beachte wie lange die GTX285 aufm Markt is...

Das Fazit finde ich im Vergleich zu den Benchmarks nicht gerade passend.

Und wie die ihre 70% zusammenfriemeln versteh ich nicht.


----------



## xdave78 (23. September 2009)

Naja wie schon gesagt: man muss schaun wie es sich bei Shaderlastigen Games auswirken wird wo die Karte ihre Trümpfe auch spielen kann. Zudem macht sie ja in den "normalen" Spieleauflösungen - also FullHD zB durchaus nen sehr guten Eindruck. Da lässt sie die GTX285 ja schon ziemlich alt aussehen. Nun denke man sich dazu, dass es mit Sicherheit noch eine 5890 Variante geben wird, dann siehts schon ganz anders aus. 

Wobei ja dann auch die Zeuit reif sein sollte dass NVIDIA die neue GT300 released...obwohl...die haben ja so derbe Probleme mit der Chipherstellung: mal sehn was die Aussage von Nvidia "DX11 ist nicht wichtig" zu bedeuten hat  - vllt überspringen sie das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (23. September 2009)

Warum steht da eigentlich nichts zur 5850?
Gibts da auch Benchmarks für?
Ich frag mich jetzt welche ich bestelle :/


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass die zu lahm ist? Man beachte wie lange die GTX285 aufm Markt is...
> 
> Das Fazit finde ich im Vergleich zu den Benchmarks nicht gerade passend.
> 
> Und wie die ihre 70% zusammenfriemeln versteh ich nicht.



Also, etwas durchwachsen finde ich die Leistung auch. Trotzdem bewegt sie sich noch im Rahmen dessen, was ich in etwa erwartet hatte. Es ist ja keine komplette Neuentwicklung.
Was bei Computerbase negativ auffählt ist, daß häufig auf Grafikfehler hingewiesen wird. Die ganz große Offenbarung ist es bislang wirklich noch nicht. Trotzdem immo die beste Single-GPU.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2009)

Abwarten was die von nVidia da auf die Beine stellen. Und das wird sicherlich nicht schlecht werden. Das eine neue Generation erst mal schneller sein muss ist klar, sonst wäre es peinlich. Das fand ich damals bei Geforce 8xxx und 9xxx schon. Schauen wir mal was kommt. Jedenfalls ist die ATI nicht unbedingt ein Grund in den Laden zu rennen und eine abzugreifen, wenn man einen der Vorgänger hat. Die reichen im Prinzip eigentlich für jedes Spiel aus. Und bis die ersten DX11 Spiele kommen (und sich lohnen), wird es noch mehr als ein halbes Jahr dauern.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Klar, ich wüsste z.b. auch nicht, warum ich immo mehr Leistung bräuchte, wie z.b. meine GTX260 liefert. Bisher läuft alles flüssig und übermässig AA brauch ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Seit ich vor vier Tagen den neuen ATI Treiber drauf hab (Catalyst 9.9) ist meine Vorfreude auf die neuen Karten irgendwie verflogen. Da kommen bei mir wieder richtig schlechte Erinnerungen hoch, wenn während dem Spielen der Rechner andauernd neu startet. "CCC caused an exception" hab ich damals schon viel zu oft gelesen und jetzt geht die Geschichte wieder mal von vorne los. Vielleicht ist das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, doch mal wieder auf Nvidia umzusteigen. Die beste Karte bringt mir nichts, wenn ATI nicht irgendwann mal die Qualität der Nvidia Treiber erreicht.
Ich schau mir auf jeden Fall noch die Entwicklung in den nächsten 1,5 Monaten an und beobachte wie sich die neuen ATIs in freier Wildbahn machen. Aktuell würd es mich aber riesig in den Fingern jucken, eine GTX275 zu kaufen. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich gerne einen echten HDMI-Anschluss an der Karte hätte (keinen Adapter auf HDMI), was bei den Nvidia Karten relativ rar ist.


----------



## Rethelion (24. September 2009)

Also von der Performance ist der 9.9er relativ gut, wenn man den Tests glauben kann: Hardwareluxx
Hab ihn allerdings noch nichts installiert, werd ich aber die Tage mal machen.

Wo du grad den HDMI-Anschluss ansprichst, den find ich nämlich richtig toll.
Sound und Grafik über eine Leitung an den TV übertragen find ich einen Luxus den ich nicht hergeben würde.
Aber, jedesmal wenn ich das HDMI-Kabel wieder abstecke bekomme ich einen Bluescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Also meine Gainward GTX275 Golden Sample hat einen HDMI-Anschluss. Gibt es also schon...


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also von der Performance ist der 9.9er relativ gut, wenn man den Tests glauben kann: Hardwareluxx
> Hab ihn allerdings noch nichts installiert, werd ich aber die Tage mal machen.
> 
> Wo du grad den HDMI-Anschluss ansprichst, den find ich nämlich richtig toll.
> ...



Ich hab eben auch gehört, dass der 9.9er Catalyst nicht schlecht sein soll. Nur in HdRO kann ich maximal 30 Minuten spielen und dann startet der Rechner neu. Temperaturen sind absolut in Ordnung und im Ereignisprotokoll (oder wie das heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) steht dann eben bei jedem Neustart "CCC caused an exception ...". Die Probleme treten eben erst mit dem neuen Treiber auf.
Der HDMI-Anschluss ist ein absolutes "must-have". Ich will mir vom Weihnachtsgeld den Samsung LE37B650 holen und dazu passt dann natürlich der HDMI Anschluss an der Grafikkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre mir jetzt auch viel zu umständlich über Adapter den DVI-Ausgang nutzen zu müssen und dann hab ich ja noch nicht mal Ton am TV. Den Ton den extra nochmal zu legen ist schon nervig und zudem müsste ich das ohne HDMI auch noch über analog laufen lassen. Also: Muss HDMI haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ogil:
Die Gainward GTX275 GS hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Ein paar Nvidia-Karten gibt es schon mit HDMI, nur ist die Auswahl da natürlich noch nicht so groß. Bei der neuen Grafikkartengeneration wird das, nach dem was man bis jetzt sieht, fast schon Standard. Die Gainward würde mich auch reizen, nur stören mich an der Karte zwei Sachen: Erstens verbraucht sie unter Volllast 219W, was nochmal ne ordentliche Stange auf eine HD4890 drauflegt und zweitens frage ich mich, ob 1GB VRam nicht besser wären, wenn ich dann auch auf einem 37"TV in FullHD spielen will. 
Aber das steht ja alles noch in den Sternen... Anfang November bin ich dann evtl. schlauer.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Naja gut , 37" ist ja trotzdem 1920x1080 - aber ja , ich würd auch zur 1GB Variante greifen.

Seitdem ich meine 4870 habe (jetzt etwas über 1 Jahr) habe ich keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Spielen/Treibern/ect. - davor hatte ich eine 8800GT(S) und auch damit keine Probleme.

Liegt also bei dir - ich würde nach Lautstärke/Verbrauch/Kosten entscheiden.. :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Ich hatte die letzte Zeit auch keine Probleme mit den ATI Treibern, nur hab ich jetzt eben mal wieder so einen Fall. Aber wie gesagt, ich warte noch bis Anfang November und schau mal wie sich die neuen ATIs schlagen und evtl. sind dann schon ein paar Sachen über die neuen Nvidias bekannt.

Ich war auch gerade nochmal auf edel-grafikkarten unterwegs (die Seite ist im neuen Design irgendwie unübersichtlich) und wollte schauen, ob die auch eine GTX275 mit HDMI im Programm haben. Aber leider ist da nichts zu finden. Evtl. stell ich da mal ne Anfrage wieviel das kosten würde eine Gainward GTX275 GS auf Silent und "wenig Verbrauch" zu trimmen. Obwohl, die wollte ich wegen zu wenig VRam ja eigentlich garnicht ...  Ach ja, alles doof heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Naja - ich wuerde mal behaupten, dass der Verbrauch der GTX275 unabhaengig vom Hersteller und somit von den Abweichungen vom Ref-Design ist. Ich habe mich vor allem fuer die Gainward-Version entschieden, weil ich das Luefterdesign besser finde als die Luefter im Ref-Design.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - ich wuerde mal behaupten, dass der Verbrauch der GTX275 unabhaengig vom Hersteller und somit von den Abweichungen vom Ref-Design ist.



Ja stimmt, da haste Recht. Der Verbrauch bei den 275ern ist eigentlich immer der gleiche. Da würde sich dann nur noch die Möglichkeit bieten, eine von edel-grafikkarten zu nehmen, die etwas runtergetaktet wurde. Die haben aber wieder keine mit HDMI...
Aber ist ja alles nur ein Gedankenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Seit ich vor vier Tagen den neuen ATI Treiber drauf hab (Catalyst 9.9) ist meine Vorfreude auf die neuen Karten irgendwie verflogen. Da kommen bei mir wieder richtig schlechte Erinnerungen hoch, wenn während dem Spielen der Rechner andauernd neu startet. "CCC caused an exception" hab ich damals schon viel zu oft gelesen und jetzt geht die Geschichte wieder mal von vorne los. Vielleicht ist das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, doch mal wieder auf Nvidia umzusteigen. Die beste Karte bringt mir nichts, wenn ATI nicht irgendwann mal die Qualität der Nvidia Treiber erreicht.
> Ich schau mir auf jeden Fall noch die Entwicklung in den nächsten 1,5 Monaten an und beobachte wie sich die neuen ATIs in freier Wildbahn machen. Aktuell würd es mich aber riesig in den Fingern jucken, eine GTX275 zu kaufen. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich gerne einen echten HDMI-Anschluss an der Karte hätte (keinen Adapter auf HDMI), was bei den Nvidia Karten relativ rar ist.



Wozu brauchst du bei Nvidia HDMI? Die Karte hat doch kein Soundinterface, so wie ATI, soweit ich weiß. Also nimmst du den Sound doch eh aus der Soundkarte oder nicht?
Und der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen HDMI oder DVI und dann mit Adapter, den gibt es nicht. Es ist das gleiche Signal, da wird nichts gewandelt. Nur hat HDMI halt noch Sound, aber sonst tut sich da rein garnichts.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du bei Nvidia HDMI? Die Karte hat doch kein Soundinterface, so wie ATI, soweit ich weiß. Also nimmst du den Sound doch eh aus der Soundkarte oder nicht?



Ach so. Das wusste ich garnicht. Dann ist der HDMI-Ausgang bei Nvidia ja relativ sinnfrei, wenn sie gar keinen Ton übertragen kann. Dass das Bildsignal über DVI oder HDMI, ein und das Selbe ist, ist mir schon klar. Nur die extra Kabel von der Soundkarte wollte ich mir eben sparen und zudem wäre der Sound noch digital übertragen worden.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Also, ich bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, bei Nvidia haste da Pech. Bei ATI sieht man das Ding ja auch immer im Gerätemanager. Bei meiner Geforce ist da nichts. Hab jetzt auch noch nie etwas darüber gelesen. Desweiteren wirst du aus einer vernünftigen Soundkarte eh besseren Klang rausbekommen.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, bei Nvidia haste da Pech. Bei ATI sieht man das Ding ja auch immer im Gerätemanager. Bei meiner Geforce ist da nichts. Hab jetzt auch noch nie etwas darüber gelesen. Desweiteren wirst du aus einer vernünftigen Soundkarte eh besseren Klang rausbekommen.



Gut zu wissen. Dank dir für den Hinweis. Ich hätte, wenn die ATIs sich als Problemkarten entpuppen, im November wohl knallhart eine Nvidia Karte mit HDMI Ausgang gekauft.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Bisher scheinen sie ja noch Probleme zu haben. Wie oft man beim Test von Computerbase etwas von Grafikfehler sieht, finde ich etwas bedenklich.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Bloedsinn - so weit haben die Leute bei NVidia auch gedacht. Deswegen bekommt man ein SPDIF-Kabel dazu, mit welchem man im PC den Sound zur GraKa bringt und somit auch Sound ueber den HDMI-Anschluss bekommt...


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bisher scheinen sie ja noch Probleme zu haben. Wie oft man beim Test von Computerbase etwas von Grafikfehler sieht, finde ich etwas bedenklich.



Das ist auch bedenklich. Die HD5870 kostet immerhin 350€, was ein ordentlicher Haufen Geld. Wenn mich die Karte dann nicht 100%ig überzeugt, werde ich mir wohl eine GTX275 oder ,wenn die Preise noch etwas runter gehen, eine GTX285 holen. Die neue Generation kommt mir dann eben erst Ende nächstes Jahr in den Rechner, wenn da die Preise auch schon wieder runter sind und sich die besten rauskristallisiert haben. Zudem könnte ich mir, da die "alten" Nvidias weniger kosten, tatsächlich noch eine gute Soundkarte dazu holen.

Naja, aber noch geb ich ATI noch ein wenig Zeit und schau mal was die Zeit so bringt. Nach "blind zugreifen und kaufen" siehts aber nicht mehr aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


Ogil schrieb:


> Bloedsinn - so weit haben die Leute bei NVidia auch gedacht. Deswegen bekommt man ein SPDIF-Kabel dazu, mit welchem man im PC den Sound zur GraKa bringt und somit auch Sound ueber den HDMI-Anschluss bekommt...



Danke dir für die Info. Dann haben wir ja jetzt Gewissheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gute Soundkarte würde sich in dem Fall ja aber trotzdem lohnen, wenn der Sound von der Soundkarte nur durch die Grafikkarte durchgeschliffen wird.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Jo, wenn das geht, dann wäre eine schicke Soundkarte bestimmt ein guter Plan. Allerdings müssen dann auch die Boxen passen. Ich habe bei mir nur Mittelmaß und da bilde ich mir ein, keinen großen Unterschied zwischen meiner hochwertigen Soundkarte und onboard zu hören, wenn überhaupt was wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

Klos man hört nur bei hochwertigen Boxen einen Unterschied Und zwischen gutem Onboard-Sound (ja, auch den gibt es) und mittelmäßiger Soundkarte liegt oft kein großer Unterschied. Wenn du eine gute Soundkarte hast (wie du ja schreibst) solltest du mit guten Boxen einen eindeutigen Unterschied hören.

Und dass Nvidia Ton über HDMI übertragen kann, kann ich zu 100% bestätigen. Wie Ogil sagte - es wird ein SPDIF-Kabel mitgeliefert. Meine Karte (GTX275) hat über den DVI-Port mit HDMI-Adapter ein prächtiges Bild am Fernseher, und der Ton ist auch klasse, denn er wird mit übertragen.

Hier ein Bild von PCGH/GTX275 im Referenzdesign mit dem SPDIF-Anschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Lautstärke der GTX275 kann ich folgendes sagen: Die Gainward/Palit-Version unterscheidet sich nur im Idle mit Standardeinstellungen vom Referenzdesign. Unter Last ist die Gainward wohl sogar etwas lauter. Ich habe eine Leadtek mit Referenzdesign. Im Idle war ein leises Lüfterrauschen zu hören - unter Last kaum lauter. Da ich es am Desktop silent haben mag hab ich mit Hilfe von RivaTuner und PCGH die Drehzahlen angepasst. Folge: Leiser und zugleich kühler. Außerdem wird die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen und bleibt nicht drin wie bei der Gainward.


Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Von der HD5870 bin ich...naja...weder enttäuscht noch begeistert. Die Performance ist in etwa mit einer HD4870x2 vergleichbar. Klar, das ist nicht schlecht, vor allem bei dem Verbrauch, aber es hätte auch ein wenig mehr sein dürfen. 
Anders sieht es bei der HD5850 aus. Von dieser bin ich enttäuscht. Die ist gerade mal 8% schneller als meine GTX275 und mit der GTX285 gleichauf. Hier hätte ich ganz klar mehr erwartet.


----------



## Klos1 (25. September 2009)

Das mit der Tonübertragung glaub ich euch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, war ich hinsichtlich dieser Aussage ja nicht sicher. Das mit den guten Boxen glaub ich auch. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Ultra-Boxen. Da kommt schon einiges rüber.
Ich habe mir halt früher eingebildet, daß ich unbedingt eine Soundkarte brauch, für besseren Klang. Und irgendwie war ich auch der Meinung, daß es normale Mittelmaßboxen auch tun.

Aber wie gesagt, die Soundkarte hätte ich mir sparen können, da vom Onboard-Chip mit diesen Boxen im Endeffekt die gleiche Qualität erreicht wird. Wobei ich nicht sagen möchte, daß ich unzufrieden bin.
Im Prinzip würde mir schon der Onboard-Sound locker ausreichen, ich bin da nicht so klangverwöhnt und vielleicht fehlt mir dafür auch ein bisschen das richtige Ohr.


----------



## Ogil (25. September 2009)

Joa - wie gesagt: Mir gefaellt das Gainward-Design einfach besser weil ich finde es kann ruhig da ins Gehaeuse blasen wo ich eh nen guten Airflow habe. Im Ref-Design kommt mir das immer so vor als wollte man unbedingt das Kamel durchs Nadeloehr pressen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich ungestoert zocken will, dann hab ich eh Kopfhoerer auf - sonst nervt es wenn die Freundin mit ihren Leuten im TS schwatzt oder im Hintergrund der TV plaerrt. Und dagegen ist das Luefterrauschen (was mit dem PC ohnehin schon leiser ist als zuvor) garnicht so laut...


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

ist jetzt zwar wieder OT, ich schreibs trotzdem: Ich habe gernen einen sehr guten Klang. Dazu ist aber meiner Meinung nach auch die entsprechende "Quelle" für die Musik notwendig. Da ich am PC nicht wirklich was mit Musik mache brauch ich auch keine Ausrüstung dazu. Und ob ich bei Spielen einen super Klang habe oder nicht ist mir egal. Schlecht sollte er nicht sein, aber er muss auch nicht Überdurchschnittlich sein. Ich hab ein ganz normales 2.1-System und das erfüllt meine Erwartungen vollkommen.

Anders sieht es im Wohnzimmer aus. Da hab ich Musik, die ich gerne und viel höre. Dann möchte ich dazu auch Spitzenklang haben. Ebenso machen Filme mit gutem Sound mehr Spaß. Die Lautsprecher, die in den TVs verbaut sind taugen ja eh nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (25. September 2009)

Da hast du recht. Eine gute 5.1 Anlage bei Filmen zusmamen mit einen fetten LCD-Panel würde ich jetzt auch nicht verschmähen. Allerdings lohnt sich das für mich nicht, da ich fast nicht fernsehe.


----------



## Meriane (25. September 2009)

Welchen Hersteller würdet ihr empfehlen für die 5870? 
Oder ist der eigentlich total egal?


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

vollkommen egal. Nimm die günstigste. Im Moment sind ja eh alle im Referenzdesign. Die Sapphire ist mit knapp über 300€ die günstigste, hat aber nen hässlichen Kleber auf dem Kühler. Die optisch tollste finde ich die Asus. Ist aber auch egal, da der Sticker eh nach unten zeigt außer du hast einen iATX-Tower, was ich sehr stark bezweifle.

Ansonsten würde ich noch warten, da der Preis (schätze ich) relativ schnell fallen wird.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Welchen Hersteller würdet ihr empfehlen für die 5870?
> Oder ist der eigentlich total egal?



Also bei einem ausreichend großem Budget und etwas Geduld würde ihr dir Sapphire empfehlen; aber nicht die reguläre 0815-Version sondern die Vapor-X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat einen verbesserten Kühler, der leiser ist und vor allem besser kühlt. Außerdem wird die leicht übertaktet sein.


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

gibts noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gibts noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deswegen sag ich ja mit etwas Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (25. September 2009)

Ich warte schonviel zu lange ^^
Dann nehm ich halt die güntigste. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (30. September 2009)

Nochmal ein kurzer Nachschlag zum Thema Ton und HDMI Anschluss an Grafikkarten:

Wie Ogil oben geschrieben hat, wird der Ton bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten teilweise über das SPDIF-Kabel an die Grafikkarte übertragen und so wird über den HDMI-Ausgang auch Ton ausgegeben.

Zumindest bei den neuen ATi-Karten (HD 5xxx-Reihe) scheint das jetzt anders zu laufen. Dazu ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus der c't 21/09:
_"Ton speisen die HD5800-Karten über den integrierten Soundprozessor direkt ins HDMI-Kabel ein."_

Also wen das jetzt noch interessiert, weiss ich nicht. Aber ich fand die Info (und den ganzen Artikel über DirectX-11) ganz informativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Also die 4870(jedenfalls meine von Palit) verfügt auch über einen eigenen Soundprozessor undigibt dann über HDMI den Sound aus. Ich brauch da kein Kabel oder sonstwas an die Grafikkarte anstecken.


----------



## Desdinova (30. September 2009)

Danke, dann ändere ich das oben noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (30. September 2009)

Schon gesehen?
  HD 5850 Test auf PCGH 

...ich glaube die beste Karte die man für 200€ kaufen kann derzeit oder? Frage mich nur wozu man heutzutage noch in 1280er Auflösungen bencht?


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube die beste Karte die man für 200€ kaufen kann derzeit oder? Frage mich nur wozu man heutzutage noch in 1280er Auflösungen bencht?


Für den Großteil der Spieler die immer noch auf 17" und 19" zocken? ;D

Nicht alle haben schon 22-27" Widescreen-Monitore, eigentlich nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

naja, 1280x1024 hat sich irgendwie als Standart eingebürgert. Jeder Benchmark sollte damit gebencht werden, um repräsentativ zu sein. Hat man einen größeren Monitor kann man das auch einstellen, hat man einen kleinen kann man aber nicht auf zB 1920x1080 benchen. Das gilt natürlich nur für synthetische Benchmarks.

Bei Spielen finde ich es auch auch absolut in Ordnung. Wie Falathrim sagte - es spielen noch sehr viele auf der guten alten 1280x1024. Außerdem wird bei fast allen Tests eh auf den gängigsten Auflösungen gebencht. Nur 1920x1080 findet man selten. Dafür aber 1920x1200, was ja nur minimal weniger FPS ergibt.

mein Tipp: Die Konkurenz der HD5850 - die GTX285 - wird stark im Preis fallen. Alte Technik, weniger Performance, mehr Verbrauch und lauter. Dafür aber 80&#8364; teurer. Das bleibt nicht lange so!


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Oktober 2009)

Die ersten Daten der GT300 sind raus! Weiß nicht ob das schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde!? 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g...ll_fermi_gt300/


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Graka sehr nice, werde aber noch bis 2010, warten bis ich eine aktuellere hole.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696495/N...afikkarte/News/

Jaja, so schauts aus bei nVidia :>


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696495/N...afikkarte/News/
> 
> Jaja, so schauts aus bei nVidia :>



Habs grad erst entdeckt und krieg mich nicht mehr ein XD
Hatten sie Angst, dass jemand die Karte stiehlt? Oder haben sie vll noch gar keine zusammengebaut?


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann durchaus sein, die Raytracing- und Physik-Demos sind ja auch auf dem GT200 gelaufen, nicht auf dem 300.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Habs grad erst entdeckt und krieg mich nicht mehr ein XD
> Hatten sie Angst, dass jemand die Karte stiehlt? Oder haben sie vll noch gar keine zusammengebaut?


Es ist ganz normal das bei Neuvorstellungen Dummys benutzt werden. 

Von den Daten her könnte die Karte durchaus der Überflieger schlechthin werden. Ich bin mal gespannt. Mehr als das doppelte an Transistoren gegenüber des Vorgängers. Kann durchaus sein das die neue GT300-Serie ATI in Grund und Boden stampft. 3 Mrd. Transistoren und bis zu 6 GB RAM DDR 5 und mehr, ist schon ein Hammer.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

und genau das erwarte ich In den GT300 setze ich um einiges mehr Erwartungen als ich es beim RV870 getan habe.


----------



## Independent (2. Oktober 2009)

*NVIDIA*

Energie-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------

